# Replace Rubber Seal Around Slide Out On 25 Rss



## nipper

Just curious if anyone has replaced the rubber seal around the slide for the bed on a 25 rss. I have a 2003 and is starting to show its age. I probably should replace it all even though I only have one spot that is tearing. What seal did you use and was it expensive? I checked at one store and they quoted me $259 for a 25 foot roll.... Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## stillsosharon

Did you ever solve this? I just had rain water leak into my closed slide on an 2008 21rs, getting my dining and floor very wet. Has to be the seal, right???


----------



## Leedek

Water is the nemesis of RV life. Searching Outbackers.com using the search feature will produce a lot of ware related problems and fixes. Here is just one: https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51154&p=540658

I found that the adjustment of the rear slide was causing my water problem. It wasnt being snugged properly to the rear wall. A search of this site will also lead you to the adjustment procedures. Lastly, it is good practice to clean off the top of the slide before you retract it. Debris and water will collect on top and be brought inside and/or wet cushions, damage seals, and make more work.

Im leaving this subject open ended because I want to encourage the reader to use the search feature. Over the years this forum has answered most every question. A refined search will produce a multitude of information. Good luck and safe travels.

Leigh


----------



## Wander2G0

FYI : ap products is what keystone uses. If it's the same as 23rs heres the Amazon link. Way cheap too.https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077Y3QPVC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Bulb seal is:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EZX0E7M?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title# 
Hope it's help full. If it's not these ones post a pic.


----------



## Wander2G0

PS take pic before you take apart. You can always delete or post wish I had. Good thing roll had extra. also clear marine silicone in the channel before pushing on seals it to camper and stops water from rusting the metal that grips the "L" bracket it mounts too.


----------

